# Male Ringneck Dove in PA needs a good home with mate ASAP!



## Starbright (Apr 15, 2015)

*Male Ringneck Dove in PA needs a good home ASAP!*

This is Baron and he is still in need of a loving home!! He is an all-white ringneck dove just over a year old.

Poor Baron is somewhat territorial and aggressive in his cage and will jump forward and bite. When our other male dove is out and flies over, they try to fight through the cage bars. However, he is affectionate and calm when he is in his bed and when he is outside of his cage he will snuggle/coo/flick his wings in our hands. He is very lonely and needs a space that doesn't have another mated pair of doves nearby that he wants to fight with. They do not get along at all and it is very stressful for everyone involved.

Since we can't provide him with what he needs, in his own best interest and the best interest of our beloved pair of doves, we need to find him a good new home.

If you would like to adopt him, please message here or send inquiries to [email protected]. For location/pickup's sake we live in western Pennsylvania (Mercer County). It would be ideal if you are planning on getting him a mate or have a lonely female mate but he could possibly be happy without one if he gets a lot of attention. He is a good-sized bird so he would probably pair best with a good-sized hen. This is a ringneck dove, not a homing pigeon, and can never be let outside for his own safety. He could possibly thrive in an enclosed aviary with many doves once he got used to it.

As you can see he is a gorgeous bird. Please help him find a new home and thank you for looking!


----------

